# K3B says device busy-cannot burn disks



## unni (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everybody,
                     I have been using Ubuntu 6.06 for the past few days. Initially K3B worked fine for me. But recently, I don't know what happened, I can't burn any CDs or DVDs. When I press burn or erase, it says that the device is busy. I am using GNOME. My DVD writer is Sony DVD-RW DRU-810A. Earlier, when I had tried to burn multisession CDs, K3B just froze my system. Then I had to reboot. I also had my kernel updated to the latest. I don't if any of this could be causing this problem. Please help. Gnomebaker is also saying that the device is busy. The output file is as below:

System
-----------------------
K3b Version: 0.12.17

KDE Version: 3.5.2
QT Version:  3.3.6
Kernel:      2.6.15-27-386
Devices
-----------------------
SONY DVD RW DRU-810A 1.0e (/dev/hdc, ) at /media/cdrom1 [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD-R DL; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential; DVD-R Dual Layer Jump; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96R; Restricted Overwrite; Layer Jump]

HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B 0L23 (/dev/hdd, ) at /media/cdrom0 [CD-ROM; DVD-ROM] [DVD-ROM; CD-ROM] [None]
Used versions
-----------------------
cdrecord: 2.1.1a01

cdrecord command:
-----------------------
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord.mmap -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hdc speed=10 -tao driveropts=burnfree -eject blank=fast -force 

cdrecord
-----------------------
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-27-386

/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
scsidev: '/dev/hdc'
devname: '/dev/hdc'
scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Device or resource busy. Cannot open '/dev/hdc'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: 
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: For more information, install the cdrtools-doc
/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: package and read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.ATAPI.setup .
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Joerg Schilling
NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord
      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.
      Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian.org>.
      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.
TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM


----------



## kalpik (Sep 27, 2006)

Umm.. Are you accessing the drive anywhere else while burning?


----------



## JGuru (Sep 28, 2006)

@Unni, Can you tell what Kernel packages you updated? Also give us your System
 details- like Processor. motherboard etc., Also installing the wrong Kernel packages
 can lead to big trouble!!


----------



## eddie (Sep 28, 2006)

Its just that your cdrom is mounted at the time of writing. This is not allowed. Just unmount the drive using umount command and add "noauto" in your /etc/fstab file's cdrom line.


----------



## unni (Sep 30, 2006)

*Good to see that the forum is up and running. *


			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Umm.. Are you accessing the drive anywhere else while burning?


No. But it is automatically mounted and the link  to the disk appears on the desktop.



			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> Can you tell what Kernel packages you updated? Also give us your System details- like Processor. motherboard etc., Also installing the wrong Kernel packages can lead to big trouble!!


I updated kernel only through Synaptic Package Manager. 



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Its just that your cdrom is mounted at the time of writing. This is not allowed. Just unmount the drive using umount command and add "noauto" in your /etc/fstab file's cdrom line.


I checked the /etc/fstab file and guess what, there was no entry for my DVD writer. So I copied the line for my DVD drive and modified it and *now K3B works as excepted*. Thank you all.

Now, the real problem for which I want you guys' help. I had actually planned to ask this when the above problem came up.

I can burn a data CD or data DVD project on a fresh plain disk. However, when I try to burn a multisession CD by chosing _Continue Multisession_, the system just freezes, and then the only option left is a hard reboot. This also happens when I choose _Disk Info_. Once, I even had to reinstall Ubuntu because, after rebooting like this, the partition table got corrupted. 

My system details are as follows:
Ubuntu 6.06 with all the available official updates
Intel 845GEBV2 motherboard
Intel Pentium 4 1.8GHz (32 bit) processor
256 MB DDR RAM 
40 GB+80 GB Samsung HDDs
Sony DVDRW DRU-810A DVD Writer
LG DVD Drive
DLink DFE-520TX PCI 10/100Mbps LAN Card
Dax HSP56 Modem
NetMos PCI Serial Port Card
Creative SBLive 5.1 Sound Card

Is there any known reason for this problem? Please give me some suggestions.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 1, 2006)

@Unni, you can try *Nero Linux*. It's a shareware. Download it from here
For *Nero Linux User Guide* Click here
 Remember you must download the '.deb' file (since Ubuntu is based on Debian).
 I haven't tried multisession CD burning in Linux.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 1, 2006)

Ugh never recommend Nero Linux it's c**p.
Rather try out something like GNOMEBaker and see if it still causes the problem or does it work fine.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 1, 2006)

I know that @Mehul. Compared to it's Windows counterpart, 'NeroLinux' is just a shadow!!
 Yes, 'K3B' & 'Gnomebaker' are defintely better than 'NeroLinux'.


----------



## unni (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you all for trying to help me. Fortunately, GnomeBaker is working fine. Also, K3B shows the problem only when I try to import multisession CDs, not multisession DVDs.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 7, 2006)

perhaps during the trouble session(s),u may try "lsof |grep cdrecord" to find what's jamming the app.also options include upgrading cdrecord to the new fork ``wodim``


----------



## unni (Oct 7, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> perhaps during the trouble session(s),u may try "lsof |grep cdrecord" to find what's jamming the app.


Its not just K3B, the entire computer is frozen. 


> also options include upgrading cdrecord to the new fork ``wodim``


 Isn't GnomeBaker and K3B frontends to cdrecord? I am mentioning this because GnomeBaker is working fine while K3B has some trouble with multisession CDs (and not with multisession DVDs). What do you mean by *new fork ``wodim`` *?


----------



## JGuru (Oct 7, 2006)

@Unni, *new fork wodim* means 'cdrecord' is no longer supported, new tool
 'wodim' will be used instead!! For more on that click here


----------

